# Islanders at Tournament Time?



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

The blue/white Islander is such a staple in bluewater spreads what do you guys do during a tournament with restrictions on j-hooks and natural baits? Do you rig an Islander with circle hooks or just not use them in a tourney?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Some tournament will allow J hooks with a artificial lure/natural bait rig, others don't allow it. For the hook restricted tournament yes, you use the circle hooks.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Its really not that different just the hook placement and type. Some guys rig them with the circle hook in front that usually ends in the lure being released ($$$), or you can just run a regular pin rig with a circle. Personally I have gone to just pulling the circles when I'm fun fishing because the hook up ratio is solid if your on your toes.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Scruggspc said:


> Its really not that different just the hook placement and type. Some guys rig them with the circle hook in front that usually ends in the lure being released ($$$), or you can just run a regular pin rig with a circle. Personally I have gone to just pulling the circles when I'm fun fishing because the hook up ratio is solid if your on your toes.


 We played around with some different configurations, but are you saying you use a circle hook, but rig the bait just like its a j hook rigged ballyhoo? Never tried that. Is the point exposed enough?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

While I realize zillions of fish have been caught with blue and white Islanders I am not a huge fan of them. I prefer traditional trolling lures. If I am feeling like an Islander I will pull a blue and white round nosed ahai P or a Melton cherry jet of similar "quiet" non bubbling/smoking lure.

If you rig the Islander with the circle hook out front the way most recommend, it will work well for billfish and tuna as they will tend to engulf the whole lure thus allowing the circle hook to do its job. Dorado and Wahoo are a different story and you will miss many of them with circle hooks as they will frequently short strike.

I just find it easier to stick with traditionally rigged lures with J hooks. I don't feel there is anything magic about an Islander. JMO

Good luck either way
Robert


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Robert, do you believe you are still getting good shots at dolphin dragging only lures with J-hooks and no meat? What about schooled YFT - my personal experience says during daylight dink ballyhoo behind small skirts like a Seawitch produces bites over other options. I am listening and learning...


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

JVT said:


> Robert, do you believe you are still getting good shots at dolphin dragging only lures with J-hooks and no meat? What about schooled YFT - my personal experience says during daylight dink ballyhoo behind small skirts like a Seawitch produces bites over other options. I am listening and learning...


You can't beat a skipping boyhood with a pink sea witch for tuna!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Bill Me said:


> We played around with some different configurations, but are you saying you use a circle hook, but rig the bait just like its a j hook rigged ballyhoo? Never tried that. Is the point exposed enough?


Yes sir just like a regular j hook pin rig. Actually caught a couple bills last summer on pin rigged circle hooks.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We run all artificials.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

JVT said:


> Robert, do you believe you are still getting good shots at dolphin dragging only lures with J-hooks and no meat? What about schooled YFT - my personal experience says during daylight dink ballyhoo behind small skirts like a Seawitch produces bites over other options. I am listening and learning...


When it comes to dorado of any size yes, I think we do as well. Now with Chicken dolphin no so much, but we not really trying to catch chicken dolphin.

I agree with naked ballyhoo at dawn and around clear structure i.e. oil rig or well defined weed line. Under these circumstances we will often slow to 4-5 knts and troll all ballyhoo (not islander ballyhoo). As a rule we do not mix ballyhoo and lures as they each prefer different speeds (ballyhoo slow, lures faster)

Robert


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Rubber ballyhoo is the option in my opinion. Just not a fa of islanders with circles


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

It's all what you prefer , most people switched to trolling all plastics . There are a handful of boats that rig it the same way as a J hook but with a circle , use light drag and push up on the bite and have had success. 

j hooks have just about become extinct when it comes to natural baits and marlin. Even when fun fishing we have all of our live baits ,pitch baits , or naked trolling baits rigged with circle hooks. 

If your just fun fishing , use what your comfortable with.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Kim said:


> Some tournament will allow J hooks with a artificial lure/natural bait rig, others don't allow it. For the hook restricted tournament yes, you use the circle hooks.


Which tournaments did you fish that allowed you to use a J hook with a natural bait ....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Kim said:


> Some tournament will allow J hooks with a artificial lure/natural bait rig, others don't allow it. For the hook restricted tournament yes, you use the circle hooks.


 
Where? Not aware of one on the Gulf Coast.....


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Since the restriction of the J hooks in ballyhoo we swapped over to the Owner ST-41 treble hooks. Our hook-up rate is unbelieveable... Ole ****** gets stung as soon as he comes in the spread swinging!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

My mistake. J-hooks may be used on artificial lures that are not combined with natural baits.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll take a stab at this one. I love ilanders with ballyhoo (circles). When we had to start using them for tournaments back around 2006 or so, there was definitely some resistance, frankly because not many people outside of places like Guatemala and Costa Rica that knew how to not only rig them, but how to use them. The first couple tournaments that year, we used the ilanders in front of the rubber ballyhoo with some success. Pain in the ass to rerig after a hoo bite, though. After some extensive research and traveling to destinations proficient in the use of circles from anything from live baiting, chunking, pitch baiting, and trolling with them, in an attempt to educate myself, I now love them. The only J-hooks we use anymore are on trolling lures. Even during "fun fishing," I use circles. May as well practice with what you have to compete with. I love them.

It does not matter whether we are targeting meatfish or billfish. I may change up the size of the circles depending what I am targeting, but that's about it. Just with anything, practice makes perfect.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is a pic from a couple summers ago of a hoo (money fish actually, LOL). Notice what I am holding in my right hand. We catch em all day long on these hooks. Just gotta know how to feed em


----------

